# 2003 Yamaha F225 Water Leak



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

A few weeks ago I noticed my cowling filling up with large amounts of water when underway and above 3500 RPM. By large amounts I mean 2-3 inches. I troubleshot and looked at multiple areas to include the rinse down hose tubing, thermostat housings, drain grommets and the anodes between the spark plugs. Yesterday with the help of an inspection mirror a buddy and I were able to narrow down. If you take a look at the attached picture it appears to be coming from below where the arrow is. In addition, the water is warm to the touch, and I have never gotten any overheat alarms. Right now I am looking at diagrams trying to understand the cooling system a little better and try and ascertain how the water gets from the water pump....around the poppet valve......and into the powerhead. Any thoughts or similar experiences from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Does it look like its coming from the base gasket area where the powerhead bolts down?


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

Borrowed this pic from a thread on THT. Looks like it is coming from the area circled in the pic. So I'm guessing the base gasket is a possibility. From looking at the attached pic, does anyone know which area water flows up through and two the powerhead? I'm guessing it is those two just to the right of my red circle? I've looked at multiple diagrams but can't seem to figure it out.


----------

